# February 2005 2ww Part Two



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home all


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Updated list......take care and loads of luck,

nita 28 Jan  
joana 30 Jan  
eddie 30 Jan 
Danu 30 Jan  
kezzer 30 Jan 
don-don 31 Jan 
helen72 31 Jan  
LouKIZ 2 Feb  
kiwichick 2 Feb 
ZoeP 3 Feb  
sher 3 Feb  
lou be 3 Feb  
Sasha B 3 Feb
emma jayne 4 Feb 
FLH 4 Feb 
jasper 4 Feb  
KatieJ 4 Feb 
looblyloo 4 Feb
Bex75 4 Feb  
Choccolatti 5 Feb  
Scunnygirl 7 Feb 
Fee 
jubjub 7 Feb 
Natash 
lisac2 7 Feb  
marly 7 Feb  
alicat 7 Feb 
Paula25 7 Feb 
lollypop67 8 Feb  
Midge69 8 Feb 
alimar 9 Feb
pollttc 9 Feb
ramps 9 Feb 
michele paton 
flopsy  
sezzy 10 Feb
flamenca  
olwen 11 Feb 
CLAIRE1963 11 Feb
sahara 11 Feb
foster 11 Feb
Thisbe 12 Feb
zoed 13 Feb
klh1977 14 Feb
sal1136 15 Feb
Sicknote 16 Feb
Buddug 17 Feb
tweetie 17 Feb
Heather18 
natalie34 18 Feb
rachaelj 18 Feb
lis35 18 Feb
lilly2k3 19 Feb 
kty
KathyC 19 Feb
*adele* 19 Feb

Love, luck and babydust 

Lizzy xxxx


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Olwen, my darling girl,

The tears are on the keyboard as I write this. You are a good person and there is nothing wrong with you. It is the process that does work - not you.  IVF is unfair and feels like a lottery.  

So very, very sorry. If you want to know about the ARGC at some later date please let me know.

Sending ((HUGS)) to you and your DH.

With much love from,


----------



## lis35 (May 25, 2004)

Olwen so sorry to here you news, it will work for you one day,

Take care of yourself,

love Lisa


----------



## omnad (Oct 4, 2004)

Olwen,
I was very sorry to read your post, take care of yourself and take some time off.
lots of luck for you and dh for next time.
love sharon


----------



## marly (Oct 17, 2004)

Olwen, KatieJ and Alicat - I'm really sorry about your disappointments always remember that people do succeed after several tries and don't lose hope.

I caved in and did a HPT today which was BFN - it was an ultra sensitive one too so not a good sign at all. I'm dreading Monday but personally find it easier to half know beforehand rather than go for the blood test blind. I'll do another one tomorrow and if its negative too then hopefully Monday won't be too harrowing.

Surprisingly calm at the moment - you amazing ladies are such an inspiration and DH is as wonderful as always. i keep reminding myself how lucky I am in all other aspects of my life.

Huge hugs to all you BFNs

love


Marly


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hello all,

May I join you all here on 2ww thread?
I have been posting on iui thread but as I have basted today I thought I could pop over and lodge with you gals for my 2ww.
My test date is supposed to be Saturday 19th feb so I will be home pg testing then however, clinic can't test until Monday 21st as they don't pg test on a Saturday.


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Afternoon,

So sorry to all those with BFN's I really do feel for you, the month started off so well as well.

I'm testing Monday but keep having really tearful bouts, this all started probably last Wednesday and each day I have at least one cry, thing is what's making it worse is I think I'm probably ruining my chances completely by crying.  Does anyone know if crying can have a bad affect at this later stage in the 2ww?  I still haven't bought my hpt as I'm too scared to, but I know I've got to test Monday as if I am lucky enough for a BFP then I need to pick up some more medication.

Sorry to winge girls but I know you all probably know how I feel.

Love
Paula
xxx


----------



## Buddug (Oct 2, 2004)

Olwen-I am absoultely gutted for you  
You have been such a positive strength on the snowies board with all your lovely mantras. It is so unfair that this has happened to you.

Take some time out hun.

xx


----------



## Buddug (Oct 2, 2004)

Question..probably TMI so I apologise in advance.

Just had a wee & wiped & there was mucus .... does it mean anything ?


----------



## Danu (Oct 6, 2004)

Dear Olwen
I'm really gutted to hear about your af arriving. This treatment (or life?) is dreadful, unfair and a lottery. I just hope, that you have the right people around you, helping you and your dh through this! And hopefully, your counselling course (which I find is a brilliant idea for you), will make you think about other things and give you some space. I wish you all the best, dear Olwen!

Love Danu xxx


----------



## sahara (Feb 12, 2004)

Olwen - so very sorry to hear your news. You have been such a tower of strengh to us all.

I wish you the best for the future. Remember i am on the snowflake board if you want to talk anytime.

Love to you and Dh.

Sarah

Also sorry to others who have got a BFN


----------



## jubjub (Mar 20, 2004)

Well I need to add to the negative vibes,   arrived this morning with a vengeance, really sore belly, not due to test till Monday either, Bah!  So   for me.

Did a first response preg test just to make sure and to add insult to injury it turned negative in under a minute!! 

Off to shop for some wine........., maybe a wee bar of choccy.....

Big hugs to everyone else in the same boat this month.

Best of luck to those still to test.


----------



## sal1136 (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

can i join you, I have been posting on the jan/feb board and had two blastocysts transferred this morning (jonny and charlie....Wilkinson and Hodgson...we're rugby fans)...!

We test on the 15th but I have 7 tests in the drawer and dont know if I'm gonna be able to keep my hands off them, so may need some help.

Good luck to everyone and big hugs to those with Negative results, I dont know how you all seem to cope so well, I'm a bag of nerves already.

Love and hugs
sal


----------



## sezzy (Jul 7, 2004)

Hi all,

I havent posted too much lately as I have been trying not to get too obsessed!! (easier said than done!)  I have been keeping up with all the posts though and just wanted to say how upsetting it is to hear when some one gets a BFN.

Olwen - big hugs to you.  You so deserve a tx to work for you and dh, you are such a genuine person and will make a great counsellor.  Let me know when you qualify and I will book an appointment!! Keep positive.  It will happen for you. x

9dpt and have no symptoms at all apart from backache and moodiness!  This 2ww is driving me mad, i just wish i knew one way or the other!!!

Hope every one else is coping ok.

Sarahx


----------



## natash (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi everyone,

well i have felt dreadful for 3 days now and to add to things i started to bleed this morning, i couldn't wait for mon any longer so i tested early naughty i know but i needed to know and it was        
I had a feeling since ET that my 1 embie wouldn't make it but i pushed to the back of my mind, so i wasn't too shocked this morning although  i only had 2 days to go and i was thinking maybe i was lucky but not this time 
I feel gutted, i havn't told dh yet as he is at work so i will have to wait until Mon because he wanted me to wait until then before i tested!!
I have felt so isolated over the last couple of months during this tx, this ivf thing just takes over and it's like you have no control over it.
Not sure whats next, sometime out with dh . I wouldn't mind a weekend away so we can at least clear all this madness out of our minds if that makes sense and have some intimacy, thats a thing we havn't had for a long time. One thing is for sure we still want to be a mummy and daddy so we shall start this journey again, not sure when.

My heart goes out to all of you that are   and i wish you well for the future. Dont give up  

Olwen-       

I know how you are feeling hun and there isn't words to describe it.
You take care of yourself and dh. Thanks for being there for me throughout my tx, you are truly a very kind hearted person and i wish you well. I hope we can stay in contact 

Goodluck to the rest of you girls and thank you for all your support you have given me

  Natash xxxxxxxxx


----------



## foster (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi everyone,

You all made me feel so welcome when i gate crashed the 2ww thread so I know I must be among some of the nicest people and that's why it's so upsetting to read today's posts.  

Today has been a really sad day.  Olwen, Natash, JubJub, KatieJ and Alicat - I'm so sorry - I'm sat here thinking of you not knowing what to write only that I know how you must be feeling and how much it takes out of us.  Just because we prepare ourselves for the possible outcome, doesn't mean we want it to happen any less.

Marly, I am the same as you.  I think I will need to have some idea before pitching up at the clinic - I hope you have better news tomorrow.

Paula - don't worry too much about the crying scuppering your chances - I think we're all like it on this hideous 2ww.  I think i've cried all day today.  Good luck for Monday.

I think we must be very special, brave people to deal with all of this - I appreciate my relationship with dh much more now than I did before starting ICSI and the whole ordeal just makes us stronger and closer each time!

Thank you for all the support you have given me - I really appreciate it.

Foster xx


----------



## Heather18 (Oct 27, 2004)

Hi everyone 

I read all the sad news below and although I can't really find appropriate words to comfort all of you that got BFN's recently, I wanted to offer some support to you .  I am so sorry I can imagine how heartbreaking it is, I hope you and your partners are able to find strength take comfort in one another.

Sending you much sympathy    
Luv H x


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

Just popped in to give all of the BFN's big cuddles..
We have 6 failed iui's under our belt and i know how hard it is everytime..Hoping that you can all find some focus and continue with your journey..there wil be an end in sight for all of us...


To all of the current 2ww'ers i am sending us all       
as i think we may all need a pick me up after  finding so many others have had disappointments.

I also wanted to ask a q? to everyone on the 2ww..if someone asks you if you are pg should you lie or tell the truth?(now and if you get a bfp) 

Just asking because we were out last night at a family friends and one of dh's friends asked me why i wasn't drinking..i froze and mumbled something about having had antibiotics off of the dentist?!!??

No one knows about our IVF as we told them all about our iui's and it caused major problems on dh's side of the family (his sister had become pg and the family lied about it to me and i went crazy at them all when i found out because dh's mum let it slip out one night when drunk at a family party..thus humiliating me in front of everyone as i fought off the tears after realising i was the last to know... and we fell out.
(i was a bit nuts at the time as we'd had a bfn for the 6th month in a row)

Anyway..back to the point..dh's mother is the sort who will turn up on the doorstep next week with a bottle of wine and try and get me to drink some to see if i might be pg (i think she thinks that when i am it will bridge the gap that has appeared since the fallout and will make her feel better about the whole sorry mess)

So anyway the point is dh and i decided we'd play it cool and not tell anyone if we had a bfp until it started to become obvious..but now i'm worried that everyone may think i might be pg anyway as they knew we were trying a few months ago..but should i lie if they ask me??(i could try to play dumb but as you can see from the dentist antibiotic thing i'm not the brightest star in the sky when it comes to making things up on the spot..and i'm a dreadful lier)

WHAT SHOULD I DO if the problem arises and does anyone have any tips for throwing people off of the scent

Help needed.. and i might not have much time..MIL may turn up at any moment waving the dreaded bottle of wine!!!!!


p.s. Heather where has your ticker gone


----------



## Scunnygirl (Dec 22, 2004)

Hi

Just thought I'd pop in and wish those having tests this week good luck.  As I mentioned, in Feb part 1, I got a BFN when I tested myself yesterday, so don't hold out much hope for tomorrow.   Big hugs  to those who already know they have a negative result I know how you are feeling but try to keep that hope alive.  Fingers crossed   for the rest of you I hope you all get BFP's!!  

Take Care
Scunnygirl


----------



## foster (Dec 18, 2004)

Dear Sicknote

It always seems to be the case that people are most insensitve when we are at our most vulnerable.  

Your reactions to your MIL seem perfectly normal to me, it feels so humiliating when you hear the news in front of lots of people and you've got no time to gather yourself together and get used to the news.  I was the same with my sister when she eventually told me about her pg - I felt she should have confided in me.  At the moment it is your feelings that count - you and dh are under enormous stress and you don't need the worry of telling everyone your situation if you don't want to.  It doesn't matter if people think you're acting a bit odd at the moment.

I had a few nosy people at work ask me about refusing a glass of wine on Thursday lunchtime, saying Something to tell us?  It's unlike you to refuse a drink!!!!  If people only knew the half of it!!  I said, I can have a glass of water if I want one can't I?

Hopefully the antibiotic thing will buy you some time, you can say you've been prescribed 2 weeks of the things - this should buy you a bit of time and hopefully at the end of the 2ww you'll get a BFP anyway (i'll keep my fingers crossed for you!)

Good luck,

Foster xx


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

Thanks foster.think i'm finding it all a bit harder because i have also fallen out with my family as well as having [problems with dh's family 
..my brothers wife is also pg..and they didnt tell me either..
they told my mum to tell me their news whilst i was on holiday (after 3rd failed iui) and she told my friend who she thought could tell me..
Naturally i was upset (it was made worse because my other brother had a baby last yr and didnt tell us (we weren't ttc he just couldnt be bothered to tell us but told he rest of the family!so the family knew that not telling us about babies was already a sore point , before my sil's new pregnancy)
As you can imagine i am cross with them all and none of them have even attempted to come round and sort things out
.. the last time i spoke to any of them was october!

My parents have 4 grandchildren now and aren't really bothered whether dh and i have a baby  and my mum has made it clear that she doesnt approve of ivf (she doesnt know we're having ivf yet so that'll be a shock when they find out)

Hence you can see why the mil thing was such a big problem for me and is now a sore point 

mil knows about the family thing ..hence i think she will be extra nosey about whether we are having a baby.
Which brings me back to the antibiotics dilemma..I think maybe i will try and avoid mil until after the 2ww.
Oh this ttc stuff is so complicated!!!!


----------



## ramps (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

just to let you all know that I too got the dreaded AF   friday evening, sorry to have left it so late to tell you all it's just that I've only felt up to it this morning.
I don't know what the next step will be now as we haven't got any more frozen embies left so it's a case of ICSI from scratch number 3 & I don't know if I can deal with another case of  potential failure.
I'm so sorry to hear about all the rest of you that are in the same boat as me   at least we all know how it feels, but try hard as it is to be strong, after all there are so many positive results amongst us too & who know's maybe we too can join that thread one day !

Good luck and lots of     to those still waiting

Ramps
X


----------



## foster (Dec 18, 2004)

Dear Scunnygirl

Thinking of you xx

Dear Sicknote

It sounds like you and dh have a really strong relationship to deal with all this going on around you - as long as you've got eachother you'll be fine.

People can't comprehend what you go through, how could they unless they were in the same situation themselves?  If people around you can't put your feelings first, it's even more important you do.

I also feel that my parents aren't too bothered whether it happens or not for us, they've got their long awaited grandchild on the way and we haven't even told dh's parents, I don't think they would care and they certainly wouldn't be any support so I definitely don't feel guilty about ducking out of any family get-togethers with them.

I keep telling myself that I won't always feel like this and one day (soon I hope) when i've made it to 'mum' status, this whole ordeal will be just a long and distant memory.

You'll have time to smooth things over when you feel a bit stronger.  Good luck.

Foster xx


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi guys

So sorry to hear the news from all quarters today. Sicknote - it sounds really hard with your family - as if you weren't having enough stress anyway.

We too had friends round last night (and I usually do have a couple of glasses of wine) DH and I had discussed what we would say if asked - he said they wouldn't be interested and that if they did I should say it was part of my post CHristmas health kick. They didn't ask or comment which made me more suspicious - a few years a go I was asked by the wife (her husband is a friend of my husband - I couldn't really say she and I were best buddies!) if we were going to have kids - I said yes but it wasn't proving as easy as we'd thought. 

So - owing to the fact that I'm suffering a bit from OHSS (according to clinic) and already look three months pregnant even though I don't test til Wed, I'm now convinced they've gone home assuming I am. DOes it matter - it feel like it does.

ANyway - none of that helps you. I think a bit of avoidance for the next couple of weeks isn't such a bad idea. Then you can think later (depending on you result) about how or if you want to tackle the other issues. You must be tempted just to shout and scream at them all!

Sorry to ramble on.

I test Wed - huge bloated belly, pains, can't get enough breathe or food in and have to go to work for first time in two weeks tomorrow to teach arrogant, rude, aggressive other people's teenagers - what  a joy!

Poll


----------



## Midge69 (Aug 22, 2004)

Looks like I've more bad news. Supposed to test Tuesday but have been feeling like AF on its way almost ever since ET. However it hasn't arrived yet so thought today would be close enough to Tuesday to do a test at home. Anyway it came up BFN. DH says I should do blood test Tuesday, but seems little point as it will only confirm what I know. I have only read on here about BFPs turning to BFN, and not the other way round. 

I have been sobbing my heart out whilst DH will hardly speak. Just wish he'd show some reaction and cry with me, or something. Have come on here as DH is sitting downstairs in slience. What a mess. 

Good luck to everyone else. 

Midge X


----------



## lollypop67 (Aug 29, 2004)

Ramps, so sorry to hear your news. 

Hold in there Pol

Midge, it is still possible to get a positive.  Average hcg at 14 days post EC is 48, this means the average for day 12 is 24 (takes 48 hours to double in arly pregnancy)which is less than a pee stick generally picks up.  Clear blue pick up from 25 you see so wouldn't pick up the average hcg secretion until day 14 post EC.  In rare circumstances it's possible for a pee stick to show up to three weeks post EC.  What test or you do for on Tuesday, blood or pee stick?

Keeping my fingers crossed all hope not lost for you sweetie.  

As for DH front, we're complex creatures aren't we?  Lost of peeps post here that it's quite a while and at the most unexpected times that DHs reveal their feelings.  I learnt something new about mine just a week ago and we've been together 9 years.  Without wanting to sound unkind his male factor was due to a vasectomy  but he still has lots of feelings other DHs report that have MF and have no choice in it.  The problem with IF is there are no certainties, sometimes it just comes down to blinking bad luck.  Quite often we're not at the same pace as a couple to work things just at that precise time when the other person wants to.  We have joint concerns for yourselves individually, concern for each other and concerns for us a couple.  Does any of that make sense, lol!  Perhaps I had better stick to the cooking!  Anyay sweetie, hope you can feel a bit brighter before too long so you can reasssess your options together

Love Lolly X


----------



## Midge69 (Aug 22, 2004)

Thanks for replying lollipop. I noticed that you are due to test on the same day so hope that all is going well for you. 

I had ec on 24th Jan, embryo transfer on 26th Jan. Due to go to clinic on 8th for blood test. They call that day 15 (couldn't work out how that could be) but not sure which day counts as number 1. Could it still be a bit early. Is today, day 12 for me if day 1 is day of transfer?

If no AF by tomorrow morning I might try again, and test first thing in the morning. Test didn't say that mattered, but shows highest level of hcg first thing apparently. 

Feel like giving up now, but maybe should hang on for a day or two. 

Thanks 

Midge x


----------



## lollypop67 (Aug 29, 2004)

Hang in there Midge

Conception occurs on the day of EC as it would if we were luckily enough just to get out there and do it for ourselves!  Most people then say day after ie Wednesday is day one so next Tuesday will be day 14 for me and 15 for you.  Some count from ET rather than EC to be safe, I think that jus prolongs the 2WW agony! That's plenty for a blood test to pick up which can detect right down to 0 units of hcg, this can reliably do this without the need to wait past 14 days post EC.  Generally speaking they look for a postive on a blood test to be over 10.  Some peeps that are doing pee sticks are told to hang onto 16 days to make sure it registers on a pee stick.  Personally for peace of mind I think all clinics should offer blood test after all we have been through.  

Keep strong

Lolly X


----------



## lis35 (May 25, 2004)

Hi All,

Ramps, so sorry to here your news, sending you big hugs.

Poll hang in there, only a few days to go.


Midge it may be too early to tell, in my last cycle i was convinced that af was arriving evey 5 minutes and I got a positive.


Well I feel really different from my last cycle, probably down to no drugs this time, but not going to get my hopes up this time.

hope everyone is coping alright

Love Lisa


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

oh poop think we may be about to be discovered. Dh has gone to golf with friend from party last night and his wife has rung and said shall we meet them after their round at the clubhouse..we could have a nice bottle of wine..!! I think they may be onto me.....
I will try and blag the dentist thing (i did actually go and have a root done with reconstruction of the tooth) but she's not silly and can read me like a book...Uh oh think i may have been rumbled..........    



P.S. wanted to let you all know that i have my wee sticks ready and am thinking of doing a quick  reference stick....(i will compare it to the one i did before the widge and fiddge went back in and if it's darker then i'll be able to get a little bit excited)(i have acon ones that pick up hormones at 10iu)


----------



## flamenca (Nov 15, 2004)

hi all

not been on here for a few days and so much has happened.

olwen~i am so very sorry   it upset me so much to read your news. you deserve this so much, as do we all. i'm sorry.  

katiej, alicat, jubjub, natash, ramps ~ the same goes to you all    what we all go through is not easy i just wish all of our dreams would come true

sending you all and your partners lots of        

i've not been feeling great this week, i feel like the dreaded   is just around the corner. i've still got 5 days to wait until the test (day 16) i feel so miserable   and i am snapping at everybody who speaks to me  (not a good sign!!)

sicknote~ i've been using a water infection as my excuse for not drinking, and it seems to be working. me and dh we're at a party last night and so many people believed me when i told them, a lot of them were saying they felt sorry for me being on antibiotics at a party with an open bar!!! ( yea open bar i was gutted  ) dh loved it of course   he had my share aswell.

bye for now post again soon
i'm so sorry again to you all
lots of luv and best wishes
xxflamencaxx


----------



## marly (Oct 17, 2004)

KatieJ, Ramps, Natash, jubjub and Alicat - I'm so sorry. I know how it feels and nothing makes it better. I hope you can start to look forwards soon and leave this sad time behind.

Sicknote - what a pain. As far as your MIL and other family are concerned I think avoidance is best. they should know better as they know you've been trying and therefore should know better than to ask. As far as the rest of the world goes they just don't understand because in their world people get pregnant really easily. If they just stopped to think a bit they wouldn't question you if you were'nt drinking. I bet nobody on this site would dream of asking someone if they were pregnant before it was announced because we understand the pain behind infertility. I would suggest being the designated driver whenever possible and if at home you can get grape juice that looks just like wine.


I've told all my friends about the IVF becuase I find it easier to talk about it and I must say they've all been pretty good. The ones with kids really understand and the ones without are interested just in case they need it. I find that most of the anti IVF stuff comes from the older generation - but they often don't approve of other things either like women going out to work or living in 'sin'. Its their problem not ours. 

Midge hang in there - I did another test today BFN so I'm not expecting good news tomorrow however as they say its not over....



Anyway this girl thinks you are all wonderful and I don't know how i'd have got through all this without your support.

Good luck to you all

love


Marly


----------



## Danu (Oct 6, 2004)

Dear Ladies
Just wanted to say sorry for all those BFN's. I'm sending Natash, KatieJ, Ramps, jubjub and Alicat loads of      and hope, that you all have good people around you, to help you through this!
Lots of love, Danu xxx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

hi all,
Just popped in to say I'm so sorry to all of those with bfn's. 

Also to see if any one can offer me any advice.
As I said yesterday when i joined on to this thread, I had my iui at 10.30am yesterday.
All went ok apart from a bit of hide and seek with my cervix. I was expecting a little bleed because of this as it took a few attempts however I did not bleed yesterday. I woke up today to what seems like af. It is quite heavy and showing no signs of slowing. Surely if this was from a nick in cervix then it would have shown at some point yesterday seeing as it is so heavy?
I am so scared that this is the end. Has this happened to anyone else?
I do think it is af. If this is so, there is no chance of pg now is there?
I have rang doc on duty who could only say sit it out and come in for pg test in two weeks. I'm so worried though.
Any advice or oppinions would be great, I have also posted on ask a nurse but have no reply yet.
lilly xx


----------



## Nubly (Feb 3, 2005)

Dear lilly2k3 I know exactly how you are feeling.  I too tonight have phoned the hospital because of a bleed.  Also like you I have posted in ask a nurse.  I have no answer for you but I hope there is an explanation for this and that it is not the end.  I am planning on phoning my Dr tomorrow first thing in the hope that she scans me to see if the endometrium has collapsed.

Lots of love to you  - Kate xx


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

Marly thanks for your advice and thoughts..i have bought some shloer in the hope of throwing people off but i know mil.. she turned up at christmas with a bottle of wine and said lets open it (which i think she did to see if tx was still going on i had just had 6th bfn on iui but had flu and was taking flu tablets and i told her this..she said oh well we're here all afternoon just don't take your next lot and you can have a drink then..So just to shock her i said oh go on then..poured myself a massive glass and downed it in one (her eyes nearly popped out of her head) i then had an excuse to avoid them all and go up to bed to rest because i said the wine had made me sleepy and tired.

Drink with friend went well this afternoon i got there early and ordered an orange and lemonade..when she suggested wine i said no i'm driving and havent eaten so it'll go straight to my head..but i'm convinced shes twigged she spent quite a lot of time looking at my tum when she thought i wasnt looking!!!I have told dh that i will tell her next week whatever our test result as i hate telling fibs to her and i know she'll be supportive. 

We told everyone about our iuis friends family everyone as we didnt want any secrets..after dhs cancer if people ring up and we're not in or dh isnt at work people pabic that he's unwell again and we're keeping it quiet so we decided to tell evryone everthing..right down to my cervix pointing to the left..nearly made dh's best mate sick with that one!!! 

But as you can see then everyone started falling pg and hiding it from us and lying to us and it caused a lot of problems and more upset  for me and dh.MIL thinks she knows what we're going through because she had 2 miscarraiges trying to have her 2nd child..but she doesnt understand the complexities of having the injections, scans, iui dr's exams etc alongside  us dealing with dh's cancer. Or the frustration of trying to concieve a first child (i understand it's hard if you already have one..but at least she was getting pg..i'm not even having that!)We now ave 7 family and friends pg and i only have 2 friends who arent pg or have children so we are finding it extra difficult to explain to others. One of my dippy friends used to call me to complain about her pg symptoms..now when she calls i tell dh to tell her i'm not feeling well and cant talk everytime..after 4 months you'd think she'd get the hint that i dont enjoy the baby + pregnancy conversations whilst having tx. 

Anyway..hope i don't sound like i'm miserable or down with all of this going on..it's just complicated but i actually feel really great at the mo  .Am thinking lots of positive thoughts for everyone.. 
Nubly and Lilly2k3 i hope you get some answers tomorrow i wouldn't hesitate in calling the dr..
Lilly i would say that even when you do ivf the clinic ask you do a blood test no matter whether you bleed or not because some women can bleed heavily and still be pg..so i presume that even though you've had a bleed there is still a chance left.(even though the situation is different)

Will pop in tomorrow let us know how you both get on
Am thinking of you  
Ju xx


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi ladies,

Just to let you know I tested this morning and it was a BFN, absolutely gutted, really thought maybe I'd be 3rd time lucky, guess not!!!!

Anyways good luck to everyone else.

Love
Paula
xxx


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Paula,

Am really sorry to hear your news.

Sending you lots of  

Natalie x x


----------



## choccolatti (Dec 22, 2004)

Dear girls

I am half crying half laughing our test was positive..............
I waited to post, till I had done the blood test. Hg was 940 on day 13 after transfer. I could hardly believe it. 
Now we have to get through the three next months, as we have had a mc before. It took us more than 3 years to see that red plus sign on the pee stick so don't give up. Take your time and make sure you are with the right doctor.

Good luck to everybody, and thanks for all the support on this board,it really helped me get through these 2ww.

Love and Babydust for you all
Choccolatti


----------



## lollypop67 (Aug 29, 2004)

Morning folks

Paula, sorry to hear your sad news.  Have you got some pampering treats lined up?  I know it will not make up for the disappointment but you have been through a lot and it does us good to invest in ourselves too.  

Lolly XX


----------



## lollypop67 (Aug 29, 2004)

Choccolatti, congratulations to you!  Can imagine you are skipping through hoops with a hcg like that.  OMG how many do you have in there?!!!!  Do you mind me asking what day you first got your positive pee stick?  I'm especially interested with your hcg being so strong.

Enjoy the celebrations sweetie xxx


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Morning girls

Just to let you know that we got a BFN this morning - 2 days before test day.     
We are absolutely devastated as this was our final attempt. 

Fee xxx


----------



## maxbabe (Nov 12, 2003)

Hi everyone...


Just a quick message to fee.....I had no idea you were even on your 2ww...I am gutted for you I really am....its so unfair! 

Sorry probably doesn't even cut it right now....but I truly am!

love to you
maxbabe
xxxx


----------



## choccolatti (Dec 22, 2004)

Fee, so sorry to read your post. A big hug to you. 

lollypop, thanks for your kind words. I'm in a dreamworld right now.
I managed to wait till Friday to do pee test. Then phoned the clinic and went in the same day for a blood test. My ET was on Saturday 22.01.05 and ovulation on Thursday 20.01.05. The Hcg level  of 940 is really pretty high but I will wait for the first scan on March 1 to see what is going on .........

hope this helps
Love and good Luck
Choccolatti


----------



## Nubly (Feb 3, 2005)

Morning ladies

Fee and Paula - I am really sorry about your news.  Bless you both.

Choccolatti - Congratulations and hope you keep well during this pg.  Hugs to you.

Sicknote - I just had my Dr on the phone and after convincing myself that this was the end, she has told me that there are more strange cases than mine that have happened with a positive outcome.  She says one lady had what they thought was at least two periods and she went on to be pg and have a beautiful baby.  So I am now filling myself up a little bit of hope.  I have to carry on with the cyclogest and as the Dr says just keep riding the rollercoaster until 15th as its too early to test.

Lilly2k3  I hope you are reading this and take some hope from it too.  You have been constantly in my thoughts since I read your note last night.

Thanks again everyone for your support, its so lovely to know you are there

Kate xx


----------



## lou be (Aug 12, 2004)

Dear All

Just to give you an update as I was off work all last week and our internet connection at home is not working at the mo!

Well last week was eventful to say the least.  My tummy got so swollen I looked about 6 months pregnant and was in such pain I thought I was going to have to go to hospital.  I spoke to the clinic and the consultant who said all good signs and to rest and to do a test on Tuesday and then see him that day.  I decided not to test as two days before meant to and couldn't bear for it to be positive.  Saw consultant on Tuesday and he did a scan and said I had some free fluid but apart from that all looking good (I still didn't want to get my hopes up though!)  He told me I could test on either Wed or Thurs so I tested Wed and wasn't sure if I could see a faint line or not or was it just me being hopeful!  Same happened on Thursday too!  I decided to have a blood test on Thursday as couldn't stand the suspense any further and it was POSITIVE!!!  I couldn't believe it and still can't but for all of those waiting stay positive and good luck to you all
XX


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Fee,

I am really sorry to hear your news.

Sending you lots of  

Nat x x x


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Congratulations Lou Be and Choccolatti!!!


   

Really pleased for you both.

Nat x x


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Dear Fee,

Awful news. Words are just not enough at these times. IVF is horrible and it appears for some of us no matter how much we try, stay positive, follow the treatment it simply does not work for us. Our number never comes up in the lottery.

The shattering disappointment each time tears at our hearts.

So very, very sorry. Sending you a big hug.

With love from,


----------



## maxbabe (Nov 12, 2003)

Flopsy - best of luck for tomorrow! You deserve a BFP this time!


----------



## lis35 (May 25, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Fee, im really sorry to hear your news, but there is still a chance as you tested early it could change.

Choccolatti and Lou be  big congratulations to you.

Hope everyone,s keeping sane in this fustrating 2 ww wait.

Love Lisa


----------



## kty (Nov 19, 2004)

everyone,

Can I join you please? I had ET last Friday, im on my first icsi cycle. It went very well, out of our 3 embies two were ok to use, one was a 7 cell grade 1-2, and the other was 5/6 cell grade 2.  They had trouble getting them in as they both got stuck in the tube, but we got there in the end! 

Fee- im so sorry to hear about your disappointing news. Lisa could be right though as you have tested a couple of days early? I hope you are ok 

Looking forward to getting to know you all! Congrats for the recent   's!

Love Katy  
xxx


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Dear Paula,

Sending big hugs to you. From reading your footer history I can see that this has been a very difficult path for you and you have had many hurdles to get through. Especially sad for you and your DH as he needed the PESA to try each time.

This must make the repeat failures even more tragic and sad.  As I said earlier to Fee IVF is a lottery and some of us never get the winning ticket.  I only hope that there is some hope or something different that you can try but appreciate that it probably hurts too much to think about the future.

Hope that you are as OK as possible.  Please IM me if you would like to talk.

With love from,


----------



## Jake (Jun 9, 2003)

Fee - so really very sad to hear your news as I know how much this last treatment meant to you and your family.  My thoughts are with you all during this difficult time.

Love Jakex


----------



## natash (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi everyone

Well i had a definate   this morning . Of course i am gutted but i dont seem to have any more    to shead i suppose this neg result i got on sat by doing a sneaky test prepared me for the final thing today.
It just wasn't my time to become a mommy but heah i am not giving up hope i am going to have a month or to break and start this rollercoaster thing again!!

It will be nice to get my body and mind back to normal no more drugs  no more hormonal mad moods!! 
I have booked a suprise weekend away for me and Dh i think the break will do us the world of good. I have kind of neglected him the past 3 months so we can hopefully be a full on loved up married couple again if you no what i mean, not spelling it out for you 

I wish you lovely girls all the best for the future and a big thank you to all of you for all your help and support during my 2ww i wouldn't of got through it without all you help and advice.

love Natash xxx


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Natasha - so sorry to read this love - Have a really good "me" time before getting the strength together to go through this hell again!
Lots of love
Fee xxxx


----------



## klh1977 (Apr 16, 2004)

Monday 14th is test date for me

Good Luck everyone on the 2ww and huge Congrats to everyone with a BFP


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi Flopsy,

I'm keeping everything crossed that you get your bfp tomorrow.  As for me, well I am devastated but am determined not to give up, we're gonna have a break for a while, going to Florida and Hollywood in May and then will save for another cycle in Sept/Oct time.  Luckily this last time we managed to get enough sperm from dh for freezing so that's one less thing to worry about.

Love
Paula
xxx


----------



## olwen (Oct 26, 2004)

I just wanted to say THANK-YOU for all your messages of support.  I hope you are all doing ok.  

Jubjub, Ramps, Paula and Fee – sorry to hear you got bfn’s too.  It is so hard and so damn unfair!!!

Midge – another bfn – sorry to hear that hun, although I will keep my fingers crossed that you tested too early and that the result could still change.  It is so hard when our dh’s are silent and distant.  Mine does it from time to time – usually when things just get too much for him.  Normally he is so strong and its his strength that keeps me going, but everyone has a limit to what they can take and every now and then he reaches his breaking point and shuts himself away.  It breaks my heart when I see him like that because he wont let me reach him to help, and also because if my tower of strength begins to crumble then it makes me panic and wonder how on earth I will be able to cope.  I know its hard when your dh is like that, but he is also in a lot of pain and that’s his way of coping right now.  I hope that he will break his silence and open up to you again soon so that you can help each other through this.  Until then, we are here for you although I know we’re just not the same as a good dh! 

Natash – sorry to hear you got a bfn too.  We will definitely keep in touch – I’ll be staying over on the snowies thread until someone kicks me off or they lock the topic (but they’ll have to fight with me about that first!!)

Flamenca – sorry to hear you are so down.  Hang in there.  Only a few more (very very long) days to go.  Fingers crossed for you

Choccolatti and lou be – congratulations on your bfp's

Katy - welcome to the 2ww thread - you FINALLY made it!!!  Best of luck to you.

Well, I guess that I will leave this thread now that my very short 2ww has come to an end.  I'll be following the progress of all you snowies on the snowie thread - so make sure you keep us updated over there!!  Best of luck to all of you who are yet to test.  Thanks for all your support - I might try to pop in to see if you are having your regular chat this afternoon.  

Love Olwen xxx


----------



## Scunnygirl (Dec 22, 2004)

Hi All

Just thought I'd let you know I too got a BFN.  No surprise there then!  So sorry to hear of so many BFN's, good luck with the future girls, I'll be popping in from time to time to see how you are all doing, but won't be starting again until July/August I think.

Take Care

Scunnygirl


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi Guys

So sorry to hear about all the BFNs - keep your chins up as much as you can.

I have only one evening, two nights and one day until I test - I'm holding out until the given date so I can keep the hope alive.

I've been diagnosed (albeit over the phone) with OHSS. I feel knackered and bloated and have shooting pains and am having real trouble breathing. TO top it all - I went back to work today (2ndary school) and tried sooo hard not to get stressed - even in the face of "Are you going to f***ing let us in or what". Was asked by a kid if I had cancer and that was why I had been off! He was fifteen - these kids have no sense.

So

Keep hoping everyone

Poll


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

hello all,

  CONGRATULATIONS   
Lou be and choccolatti


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Just wanted to say sorry to hear of the bfn's it is never easy to take. Hope you are all ok  

Nubly- the news for me is not so good.
I rang clinic again today as bleeding is what seems to be full flow af. I have had blood test but will not get results until tomorrow at 4pm.
Doc thinks i have lost progesterone levels so even if i have managed to fertilize my egg, it cant stick.
I'm a bit angry at my clinic for not giving me some progesterone support but there is nothing i can do now.
Hope all is better with you now, thank you for thinking of me.
I am still officially on 2ww but there don't seem to be much point to me.
Hope everyone else on 2ww is holding up.


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

*hiya girls!!

Fee........I really am so sorry to read that it is 
I had really been hoping and praying this would be your timee.
Words are not enough at this time  

Olwen.....matra  i have left a message on the snowies thread but wanted to repeat it here.......

I am so sorry that it was  i had hoped and prayed for you also as you so deserved the  I hope that you go ok with the counsellor and am sure u will make a difference to lots of peoples lives with that.

I also hope that u can go for the tx again.....and who knows after my appt today i may be a cycle buddy 

Thinking of you honey

Natasha so sorry to hear it was    

Scunnygirl  so sorry to read 

Lou be and Choccolatti  2 u both for ur   

Flopsy and Lollypop67  for tomorrows testing     

Keeping everything crossed for you tomorrow

lilly so sorry to read yr news 

KTY hope that ur bearing up ok in the 2ww   

Deb10 hope ur doing ok too  

Will chat to you snowies on the snowies thread later on hunnies

Lots of love 
Emilyxx*


----------



## LouKIZ (Jan 11, 2005)

Hello 

I'm so sorry to read all the sad news about the BFN's.   Everyone is so supportive on this site and you all deserve success! Don't give up hope. Give your bodies a rest, get yourselves healthy, eat organic food and cut out caffeine. Here are some positive vibes for your next treatment cycle     thinking of you all.

well done all you   

Lots of good luck to everone testing over the next few days!  

Take care
Louise xxx


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Pollttc, so sorry the kids are the way they are, I teach in sec school so know exactly how the little/big darlings can be, so honset to themselves but not always knowing how they can come across. Take it easy and stay off work if you are not fine!
love
WelshyXXXX


----------



## Nubly (Feb 3, 2005)

Polltcc - you have my admirtion - going to work.  You are a braver woman than me    I am staying off till 20th even though I test on 15th time for tears either way.


----------



## Nubly (Feb 3, 2005)

Lilly2k3 - I am sorry for your news.  Hopefully your blood test will come back with a good reading.  I am rooting for you.  I know how difficult it is to keep possitive.  At the moment I am still having stomach cramps and pains in the ovaries but am trying to keep optimistic.

Where is your clinic?  I can understand your anger with them.


----------



## marly (Oct 17, 2004)

Just to let you know the clinic rang and I got a BFP!!!!

as you can imagine we're both thrilled and slightly shocked.

Thankyou all for being so brilliant - this website has been a real lifeline.

love  Marly


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

nubly- my clinic is in Newcastle.
I suppose it is not there fault as this has never happened before but by the time I get my blood results tomorrow at 4pm, it will be to late to do anything about it as the clinic is shut at 4.30 and i will have been bleeding for 3 full days by then.
I hope your cramps and pains are nothing to worry about.
You are right it is so hard to keep positive but to be honest I don't see how my treatment can work as even if the egg has fertilized, it has nowhere to implant now. Anyway enough moaning from me.


----------



## Nubly (Feb 3, 2005)

marly

  how wonderful for you.  All the very best in your pg

Kate xx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Congratulations Marly


----------



## LouKIZ (Jan 11, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS Marly.    

After getting a BFN yesterday, you must be over the moon with your  . This will give everyone testing this week lots of hope.

Take care
Louise xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

So many BFN's here recently.....i'm so sorry everyone. Please take good care of yourselves and hold on to your dreams,

Fee ~ have posted elsewhere but masses of ((((hugs))))

Marly, Lou Be and Choccolatti ~ huge congratulations, BFP's are an inspiration. Have v happy and healthy pgs,

Love luck and babydust to all.....especially those testing in the next few days,

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## lisac2 (May 30, 2004)

Hi All,

I'm so sorry to hear of all the BFN's over the past few days.  Nothing we can say can make it any better but we're all here for you and sending lots of   your way.

I've had my test result and it's a   .  We can't quite believe it and are still in shock.

I hope everyone's okay.  Sorry for no personals, but I'm still in shock!

Lisa xx


----------



## flamenca (Nov 15, 2004)

Hiya

really sorry to hear about all the  we all deserve 

still got a few days to wait for test day (day 16 friday) keeping everything crossed!!!!     

hope everyones ok      

luv
xxflamencaxx


----------



## twiggy2 (Dec 12, 2004)

Hi Lisa

Great to hear your wonderful news!!!  I love reading all the good news it gives us all so much hope and inspiration.

I had ET on 27th January should have had a blood test today but chickened out - I like the thought of being pregnant too much!!!! Dont know how much longer I can leave it as I am convincing myself I am feeling sick, tired and think I am getting fat. 

Best wishes to you and your dh keep smiling, twiggy 2 xxx


----------



## Buddug (Oct 2, 2004)

Hi all

Just want to say how sorry I am to hear about the BFN's..hope you're finding strength with your dh's.

Congratulations to all the BFP's too.,,must all be thrilled.

Day 4 for me & I am loopy. Have convinced myself now that AF is going to come as my boobs are feeling quite sore & that is usually an early sign that AF is on its way. Need someone to put me out of my misery but have another 10 days to go...how slow is time going eh ?

ARRGGGGHHH !!


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi Girls,

So good to see some positives after the sad results yesterday and today.

Marly - incredible news! and a lesson to those of us who have used the HPT and got a negative.

Choccolatti - congratulations! I am so chocolate mad at the moment even reading your name makes my mouth water. Sorry, if that didn't come out quite right. Hope to see you soon on the preggy threads.

Lilly - I bled early on with my previous three cycles and when I moved to a new clinic discovered that my progesterone had plummeted. This time I have Gestone injections instead of pessaries and this is the first time I have made it through a 2ww. My DH and I agree that it is much more comfortable this way...
*
Lollypop - lots and lots of especially good wishes to you for a BFP tomorrow.*

With love from,


----------



## Danu (Oct 6, 2004)

Dear Ladies
Just wanted to send all those with BFN loads of     . Life can be really cruel! Hope you all have lots of good people around you to help you through this.


To all the BFP's:    

Lollypop: Good luck for tomorrow!!!

Love, Danu xxx


----------



## lollypop67 (Aug 29, 2004)

Morning!

Thanks for the well wishes girls. Will drop a post with personals once I have my results later today, heads all over the place just now.  GOOD LUCK Flopsy, will be thinking of you too today, go get em girlie.

Lolly XXX


----------



## KathyC (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi Lizzy,

Please can you add me to your list I shall be testing on 19th February.  I just had et yesterday with donor eggs in Barcelona.

Good luck to you all,
Regards
KathyC


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

heaps of luck today Lollipop and Flopsy

Flopsy - reading that about your progesterone makes me wish we'd asked for those injections. we're convinced the womb lining wasn't right. They didn't check it once MMMm  spilt milk and all that - but if I could have my time again.... 

Fee x


----------



## kty (Nov 19, 2004)

Hello everyone,

Gosh this is a busy thread!!! I hope I don’t get too behind with what’s going on. 

Im so sorry to hear of the BFN ‘s over the last few days. Its so unfair, no one should have to go through this. I hope you are able to take some time for yourselves.   

Marly, Lou Be, Lisa and Choccolatti -    . 

B – Hang on in there. We are both at the same stage so I will watch out for you and try to make sure that you don’t go too mad!  

Lolly & Flopsy – Good luck for today!!!  

I hope that you are all ok today and the 2ww isnt going too slowly, how do you get though it? I feel like ive been waiting ages and its only been a few days  . Hurry up!!!  

 for you all,

Love from Katy 
xxx


----------



## lollypop67 (Aug 29, 2004)

Afternoon

Big hugs for Fee, Natash and Scunny girl.  

Natash I think it's a good idea to take some time out.  DH and I were feeling fairly frazzled and took most of last year out, went on hollipops etc.  I think we really needed it, have to say we came back to this cycle feeling much stronger.  Inbetweenie status can have it's down but it certainly made us stronger.  

Congratulations Loube, Marly & Lisa.

Flopsy am keeping everything crossed until I hear from you.  

Well girls I got a BFP!  Sorry for not posting before but I considered posting this on Saturday am but one of our Snowies pals had a negative, this turned into a run of them including our here and it seemed insensitive.  

I did a pee stick on Friday day 10 post EC.  It was of course negative but I was happy as I then knew HCG was out of my system.  Did another Saturday am, the little control line didn't appear.  I popped it on the desk and wondered whether to do another, looked again and got the shock of my life there was a wee faint line there.  Dare not get excited as the control window wasn't up.  Managed to squeeze a few more drops out for another and got the control window and a faint line.  Well the faint line has continued through Sunday and Monday but didn't get any darker.  I was feeling a wee bit downhearted as I thought it would have been darker and trudged off to the hospital this morning. 

HCG was 80 despite line just being faint!      I'm just sat here crying my eyes out but so elated too.  I called DH up, said he loved me and then jumped stright into so no more TESE?  Can't say I blame him after 4 of them, spose I can allow him some time off!

Big thanks to everyone for all your support.  Can't start to tell you how much better this cycle has been, in much I think to the support of many wonderful FF I have met over the past few months.  No one deserves to go through the pain of IF, I'm still amazed at the strength FF show to others in the face of adversity.  Let's hope we get stronger from all this.


----------



## sal1136 (Nov 23, 2004)

LOLLY...I am so pleased for you, I am sitting here in tears, congratulations sweetie, and u kept it to yourself you little minx.

        

love sal


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Lollypop,

Fabulous, fabulous, fabulous!!!

    

Thank you for being so kind and sensitive with sharing your news. My DH will sympathise with yours over the TESE's as they are not much fun. Please pass my happiest congratulations on to him!

I'm still on tenderhooks waiting for the clinic to call me. Don't know whether to prepare to laugh to cry. After I had the blood test I spent the day wandering around the shops. Kept my mind off things.

*Would any 2ww'ers like to meet up in the chatroom later?*

With love from,


----------



## lollypop67 (Aug 29, 2004)

Thanks Sal, I was scared too!  

Ah Flopsy, what a torment for you.  Can you call them?

Be nice to chat if your nerves can stand it

LollyX


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi girls,

Bad news I'm sorry to report. The clinic just called to say that it is a negative for us again.

I feel so choked up and think I'll head off for a good cry before letting DH know the bad news.

Thank you all for the wonderful support and kindness shown. If an IVF result could be influenced by the quality of the good wishes this would have been the one for us!

Wishing you all the very best for the 2ww.

Thanks again.

With love from,


----------



## crocodile (Sep 14, 2004)

Flopsy 

I am so sorry..

I have been looking all day on here for news 
There really isn't nothing I can say I feel so sad for you

Take care

Maureen


----------



## lollypop67 (Aug 29, 2004)

Flopsy, am soo sorry, it's just not fair.  Sending you lots hugs over 

  

Lolly XXX


----------



## maxbabe (Nov 12, 2003)

Flopsy...so terribly sorry to hear your news...it really is so unfair

Look after yourself!  

love
maxbabe
xxx


----------



## lis35 (May 25, 2004)

Flopsy so sorry to hear your news,

Take care of yourself,

Love Lisa


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

hi all,

just popped in to say I'm no longer on my 2ww.
I got the results from the blood test(taken because i bled on sunday after iui on Saturday) They showed that i had not ovulated. The doc recons it is because i did not react to hcg injection 
So there is no chance of being pg and dh and I are  gutted.

Good luck to all of you on 2ww, fingers crossed for you all, lilly xx


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Lilly and Flopsy,

Am so so sorry to hear your news.

Thinking of you both.  

Nat x x x


----------



## Nubly (Feb 3, 2005)

Oh Flopsy and Lilly I am so sorry.  This damn thing never gets easier and I am crying for both of you.

Take care loves

Kate xxxxx


----------



## Nubly (Feb 3, 2005)

lollypop - congratulations and much happiness in your pregnancy.  Hope I join you next week!



Kate xx


----------



## sal1136 (Nov 23, 2004)

Lilly and Flopsy

so sorry to hear your news, thinking of you both and sending you lots of     

love sal


----------



## Midge69 (Aug 22, 2004)

I know I didn't really have much to offer over the past two weeks as I only really joined in the past few days. 

Anyway the result for us was negative. We were expecting it but there is a different between expecting it and hearing the result you dread. I don't think having some idea in advance made it any easier. Dh and I have been sitting on the floor crying together. Feel so heartbroken. Dh came home early and was so upset to see me so upset as he feels that there is nothing he can do to make things better. 

However we're going back to the clinic next week so not long to wait, and hopefully we can get some advice on what to do next. I don't feel I can wait as age is against me. I also think we will feel better knowing that we are doing something towards the next time rather than dwelling on this our first attempt. 

Good luck to everyone. I shall look and see how the rest of you are doing. 

Best Wishes

Midge x


----------



## Nubly (Feb 3, 2005)

Dear Midge69 I am so sorry for you both.  It is very difficult at this time to see any way forward but please go to the clinic next week and look forward that is all we can do in these circumstances.  Please do not think age is against you.  You are only 36 I am still trying at 41 so please take heart dear girl and look forward

Much love to you and DH

Kate xx


----------



## Danu (Oct 6, 2004)

Dear Flopsy, Midge and Lilly

I'm very sorry to hear about your BFN. Sending you loads     and take care of yourself.

Love Danu, xxx


----------



## flamenca (Nov 15, 2004)

hiya

I'm really sorry flopsy, midge & lilly for your   hope your all ok    

lollypop-   on your   !!

well i did a sneaky test today the 16day wait was really getting to me!! i got a    it's not sunk in yet because this is such a big   for me and dh all i've done for the past hour is cry!!!!!!! we are over the moon       

love to all
xxflamencaxx


----------



## Buddug (Oct 2, 2004)

What a mixed day of emotions it has been on this board

Love &   to Midge/ Lilly / Flopsy....so sorry to hear the news.

Congratulations to Lolly & Flamenca...you must be on  

Love to you all & the rest of us poor devils still waiting..good thing is that I am now done to single digits !

Kty - how you coping my love ?

B xx


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Midge,

So so sorry to hear your news.

Am thinking of you  

Flamenca - congratulations on your result!    Am so pleased for you.

Nat x x


----------



## *adele* (Feb 7, 2005)

hi there 

do you mind if i join you had natural fet last thursday

so in the 2wws now 
felt sick since sat and had af pains for a few days 

i will be testing on the 19 th feb 

thanks adelex


----------



## lis35 (May 25, 2004)

Hi Adele,

welcome to the 2ww, I also had nat fet last Friday testing on the 18th but have only had the odd twinge.

Midge I am really sorry to hear your news, give yourself some time to get over its a hard journey, it took me several months to get my life back on track after my icsi.

Love Lisa


----------



## lollypop67 (Aug 29, 2004)

Morning folks

So sorry to hear your sad news Midge & lilly.  Are you getting some treats booked in?  Hope you can take some time out for yourselves.  Sending you big hugs.

Lisa twinges with nat FET sounds positive?  Not that I'm any expert.

Hope the rest of you are bearing up and thinking lots of positive mantras.  I'll be sticking aournd for a while to will you on on if that's ok

Heaps and heaps of babydust to you all 

Lolly X


----------



## Jake (Jun 9, 2003)

Flopsy
So sorry to read your heartfelt news yesterday.  I hope you and DH are doing ok.  You both have been through so much together - you will get through this too, without a doubt.  I hope Mr T has some answers for you that will help.
With love and a big hug
Jakex


----------



## Abby Carter (Sep 28, 2004)

Flopsy and Midge, so sorry to hear things didn't work out for you this time. Hope after a few days of grieving you get some strength back to continue, or have a break for a little while if that feels like the right thing to do. DP and I had a break after our first two rounds of tx, and it did us both the world of good. Thinking of you.  

Flamenca and Lollypop, so happy for you, you must be absolutely thrilled. Hope you go on to have a very happy and healthy nine months (well, I guess eight and a half, technically speaking!). Goodness, that's equivalent to 17 2WWs!!!  

It's so hard when there's a day of such good and bad fortunes. FF has been such a great source of support, but it's also so odd when people who have helped each other so much end up at different extremes of the emotional spectrum. Still, it's been a lifesaver for me.

Love to everyone else waiting,
Abby


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

hi everyone this is the first post i have done on here wasnt sure what to do. im sorry for al who have had bfn.i spoke to olwen in the chat room.im in 2ww obviously.due to test 17th.hope all goes well with everyone.thanks.


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Flopsy - absolutely gutted for you and your lovely man. Life is really, really unfair and unfathomable hun. Really thought that you making test date meant you had your deserved good news at last.

Much in my thoughts 

Fee xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sal1136 (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi All

Big Hugs to those with BFN, Thinking of you lots.

I Apologise now for this being a bit of a me post but am feeling pretty down today. 

This is day 9 for me, had 2 blasts transferred on sat, have been having gripy tummy pain since yesterday just like when AF is about to arrive. I think I have stopped believing that this will happen for me, have been so positive up til now and suddenly seem to have lost all hope.

Doesnt help that DH has been away since sunday lunchtime, he is in the military and we live on camp. So I havent seen another adult since sunday apart from the postwoman. We only moved here in August and I dont really know that many people, they all seem to work too.

Also being off work at the moment doesnt help, but my boss insisted that I have these 2 weeks off.

This is our one and only chance at IVF, we cant afford another go, I just wish I could cheer up. Need to give myself a good talking too and stop looking at those HPT's in the bathroom drawer.

Sorry again for the whinge.

Love and hugs
sal


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Good luck Sal!
Keep well away from the hpt until the last possible minute!!  Really keeping everything crossed for you.
Jess x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home this way.....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=22382.0


----------

